# The best Thanksgiving Holiday ever, hope yours was as well



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

ive always had to work on the Friday after thanksgiving, until I retired. My little 9mo old nice (granddaughter) was going to have to go with her Mom shopping. So my wife and I went along to help watch her. Emma and I went straight to the toy area where we played every loud musical toy we could find. Now that's the most fun I've had in a long time. She giggled so hard, we drew a small audience. It is truly one of the best Thanksgiving holidays ever. What a gift children are. My wife said after watching Emma and I, it's a good thing we didn't have kids. She says she hasn't got me raised yet???? Can't wait until she can shoot a slingshot.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep, kids definitely make the holidays better!! Sounds like your Black Friday was a blast.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm glad your holiday turned out to be a great memory for the both of you something she may never forget


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> ive always had to work on the Friday after thanksgiving, until I retired. My little 9mo old nice (granddaughter) was going to have to go with her Mom shopping. So my wife and I went along to help watch her. Emma and I went straight to the toy area where we played every loud musical toy we could find. Now that's the most fun I've had in a long time. She giggled so hard, we drew a small audience. It is truly one of the best Thanksgiving holidays ever. What a gift children are. My wife said after watching Emma and I, it's a good thing we didn't have kids. She says she hasn't got me raised yet Can't wait until she can shoot a slingshot.


I watched the movie "Bad Grandpa" recently on netflix, and this post reminded me of that movie.

Outrageous movie, horrible fake grandpa character, but still touches the heart because deep down somewhere was a very good, loving grandpa.

If the grandpa and grandkid were SUPPOSED TO BE REAL in the movie it really wouldn't have been funny at all; I guess it is the movement from one "candid camera" scene to another that makes it.

I didn't expect to like the movie going into it, but it definitely had me busting a gut a few times.

Not for the kids to watch, though!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will have t&t check it out, thanks


----------

